# computer beeps and freezes



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

i have win98 SE. 

When i turn on the computer, i see the windows splash screen, and then i just get a black screen.

I must do a cold boot and then i can go into Safe mode. But in Safe mode, certain functions cause the computer to freeze and beep.

I went to System Tools, Disk Cleanup and the computer froze and started beeping.
I had to do a cold boot and then i got the black screen. I did another cold boot and then i got back to Safe mode. I tried to launch a McAfee virus scan, but again, the computer froze and started beeping. I had to do a cold boot and then i got the black screen. I did another cold boot and then i got back to Safe mode.

I ran a hijack this log but I went to Save as and tried to save it to a floppy. Again, the computer froze and started beeping. I had to do a cold boot and then i got the black screen. I did another cold boot and then i got back to Safe mode.

Does anyone know what causes the beeping? could it be a virus? if so, how can i remove it since the computer freezes and beeps when i try to run my virus scan.

Thanks,
Help!


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

It appears that your problem is hardware related. Have you moved or bandged your computer case around? This behavior can begin simply by bumping the vacuum cleaner against the case.

I recommend you re-seat all the cards, plugs and dimms. In othe words, remove them and reconnect/reinstall them.

Keep us posted.


----------



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for writing. i tried your suggestion. i removed and reconnected all plugs. but no change.

Then I tried booting up with a boot disk in the floppy drive, but I got the message 'NTLDR Is Missing'


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi NTLDR belongs to Win Xp or 2000.
Do you have a dual boot system?


----------



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

I apologize for the delay in writing.

I'm not sure if I have a dual boot system. how can I tell?

i only got the NTLDR message because I was trying to boot with a start up disk in the floppy. i had gone to bootdisk.com and created a floppy there for Win98SE. 

Is there any other troubleshooting I can try? I tried unplugging the hard drive overnight, but no change.

Thanks,


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi sounds like your system is about to die.
If not running well in safe mode..normally Hardware related.
You may have to think about replacing it.

Dual boot..at start up you are given the choice to run 98se or Xp or 2000.


----------



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for writing.

If it's hardware related, wouldn't it either work or not work? Now it works partially. I can go to certain parts of Safe mode, but other screens freeze and beep.

I don't have a dual boot system. i only have win98SE.

I wonder if it could be a virus. The computer was working fine until I installed a program called Cryptainer LE 6.1 that I found at Download.com. I had to reboot to complete the installation and my computer started having problems ever since then. i'm not blaming the software, maybe it was just a coincidence, but i don't know.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you could try an uninstall Cryptainer in safe mode.
I wouldn't say that is the cause..but worth a try.
Let us know if uninstalling works.

As for "wouldn't it either work of not" sometimes it can take a while for a system to finally give up.


----------



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks for writing again.

I uninstalled Cryptainer as soon as I started having troubles. still no luck.

can you think of other troubleshooting tips that i can try?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi if it will not run in safe mode...with black screen..and beeps.
A new system is the only option I can suggest [sorry].


----------



## rutica (Oct 28, 2004)

What hardware do you think is the problem? the hard drive? the motherboard? the processor?

Thanks,


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi hard drive would be my guess.


----------



## frigitar (Sep 7, 2006)

@rutica ,

you've replied above saying " removed and reconnected all the plugs". Thats actually not of much use . I think you're referring to the plugs such as the monitor , mouse , keyboard etc. that connect to the back of your CPU ??

You'll need to open up your system. Unscrew the screws along the body of the CPU. remove the cover. You'll now be able to "touch" the processor , RAM , etc... you know.. the inside of the CPU.

Now remove these things and re-fit them one by one . 
Also try changing your RAM. this could also be a RAM problem you're facing. Try installing your existing RAM chip on another slot on your motherboard. Its really no big deal and your data is safe I think. just get someone who fiddles around with computers to have a look at your system ( if you're not sure of opening up the CPU ) .


----------



## dumber (Nov 22, 2006)

Beeps are usually the result of grafix card probs (faulty/dislodged/ or just oveheated). Count the number of 'beeps', then go to http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm#04 for the beep codes which should identify the problem & enable a solution (less drastic than dismantling everything blindly).


----------

